# Orange light projection



## nikosb (Dec 21, 2014)

I am working on a project where I need to project various shapes like those typically found in diffraction gratings (open circle, cross, square etc) in amber/orange light. I need to do this in an expensive way. My first thought was to use a laser and a diffraction grating because of its simplicity but I realized that amber lasers are very expensive. What do you suggest for doing that?


----------

